# A one off



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Horse came into the Pub, trotted up to the bar and asked for a large whisky, barman said sure, so why the long face.

cabby


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Don't get it   
Alan H


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That deserves an Ignore.

Ray.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

You could win the prize at the Edinburgh Festival with that rubbish! At least it brings a smile, some of the jokes did anything but.

Dave


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

A man and his pet horse walk into a bar. It's about 5pm, but they're ready for a good night of drinking.

They start off slowly, watching TV, drinking beer, eating peanuts. As the night goes on they move to mixed drinks, and then shooters, one after the other. 

Finally, the bartender says: "Last call." So, the man says, "One more for me... and one more for my horse." The bartender sets them up and they shoot them back.

Suddenly, the horse falls over dead. The man throws some money on the bar, puts on his coat and starts to leave. The bartender, yells: "Hey buddy, you can't just leave that lyin' there."

Roger

I know, the punch line fell orf!

(Thanks cabby - no this isn't time travel, just editing).


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Fatalhud, you cannot be serious, why the long face, horses have a long face mate.it is a joke. :roll: :roll: 

prof, sorry Roger do not follow yours myself.  explain.

cabby
30 years of cabbing and typed that one. :lol: :lol:


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry cabby, punch line fell off!

A man and his pet horse walk into a bar. It's about 5pm, but they're ready for a good night of drinking. They start off slowly, watching TV, drinking beer, eating peanuts. As the night goes on they move to mixed drinks, and then shooters, one after the other. Finally, the bartender says: "Last call." So, the man says, "One more for me... and one more for my horse." The bartender sets them up and they shoot them back. Suddenly, the horse falls over dead. The man throws some money on the bar, puts on his coat and starts to leave. The bartender, yells: "Hey buddy, you can't just leave that lyin' there." To which the man replies: "That's not a lion, that's a horse."

Roger


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

cabby said:


> Fatalhud, you cannot be serious, why the long face, horses have a long face mate.it is a joke. :roll: :roll:
> 
> prof, sorry Roger do not follow yours myself.  explain.
> 
> ...


Perhaps if you had said " A very unhappy, manic depressive Horse walks into a pub" would have been better :? :? 
as far as we know he could have been a very happy little Horse

I simple case of not enough information

Alan H


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry fatalhud, but the horse had had a normal day, he was not unhappy, he was not sitting at the bar drowning his sorrows, he had not just come from his GP and been prescribed prosaic for depression either.He just popped into a bar for a quick one before he caught the 5.34pm train from waterloo. But he was unlucky enough to find a bar with a smartarse barman. As you seem to be a critic perhaps that longwinded way would seem to suit you better perhaps. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

A horse trudges slowly into a pub and orders a drink.
“Evenin’” says the barman, “why the long face?”

Now thats funny 
:lol: :lol: 

"Its how you tell em"

Then theres these

A white horse walks into a pub and asks for a whisky.
The landlord says: "Hey, we've got a whisky named after you."
The horse replies: "What, George?"


A horse walks into a smart cocktail bar.
The doorman says: “Wait you can’t come in here without a tie.”
The horse goes out to his car, looks in the boot and gets a set of jump leads, which he ties around his neck.
He goes back in and says to the barman: “This alright?”
The barman says: “Hmm, ok... but don’t be starting anything.”

A poorly-looking horse limps into a bar with a bandage round his head. He orders a glass of champagne, a vintage brandy and two pints of Guinness.
He downs the lot and says to the barman: “I shouldn’t really be drinking this with what I’ve got?”
“Why, what have you got?”
“About £2 and a carrot.”

Which side of a horse has more hair?
The outside

What’s a horse’s favourite TV show?
Neighbours

A racehorse owner takes his horse to the vet. “Will I be able to race this horse again?,” he asks
The vet replies: “Of course you will, and you’ll probably win!”

Did you hear about the depressed horse?
He told a tale of whoa!

A dead horse walks into a bar and orders a whisky.
“I’m sorry, sir,” says the barman. “We don’t serve spirits.

Black Beauty, she’s a dark horse.


Alan H


----------

